# Hillhead Caravan Club site - not impressed!



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Pitch booked online months ago with special instructions to site to note the we are a Autotrail Chieftain and nearly 9m long.Drove 6 hours yesterday to get here only to find out that they haven't got a pitch for us. They knew we were coming and knew how big we are but didn't think to allocate a pitch that we could get on. We noticed that someone is leaving today and have asked the wardens to reserve us that pitch, which they did. But the guh has sinced asked if he can extend his stay and the wardens have said yes! So we are back to having no pitch.We are currently still parked outside the site and paying full price for the privilage waiing for a pitch to camp. We can't move on as all sites we have spoken to are full.word ogpf warning therefore. If you want to come to Hillhead, go somewhere else, or phone the site to make sure they know how to do their job.


----------



## benross (Sep 12, 2011)

tviall said:


> Pitch booked online months ago with special instructions to site to note the we are a Autotrail Chieftain and nearly 9m long.Drove 6 hours yesterday to get here only to find out that they haven't got a pitch for us. They knew we were coming and knew how big we are but didn't think to allocate a pitch that we could get on. We noticed that someone is leaving today and have asked the wardens to reserve us that pitch, which they did. But the guh has sinced asked if he can extend his stay and the wardens have said yes! So we are back to having no pitch.We are currently still parked outside the site and paying full price for the privilage waiing for a pitch to camp. We can't move on as all sites we have spoken to are full.word ogpf warning therefore. If you want to come to Hillhead, go somewhere else, or phone the site to make sure they know how to do their job.


I feel for you. Hope you find somewhere soon. Id say come and stay at my site as we have pitches available but as we are down in North Devon, its a bit of a trek!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

tviall said:


> Pitch booked online months ago with special instructions to site to note the we are a Autotrail Chieftain and nearly 9m long.Drove 6 hours yesterday to get here only to find out that they haven't got a pitch for us. They knew we were coming and knew how big we are but didn't think to allocate a pitch that we could get on. We noticed that someone is leaving today and have asked the wardens to reserve us that pitch, which they did. But the guh has sinced asked if he can extend his stay and the wardens have said yes! So we are back to having no pitch.We are currently still parked outside the site and paying full price for the privilage waiing for a pitch to camp. We can't move on as all sites we have spoken to are full.word ogpf warning therefore. If you want to come to Hillhead, go somewhere else, or phone the site to make sure they know how to do their job.


If you are parked outside the site, why on earth are you even paying anything, let alone full price. The cc has got more front than Brighton hasn't it. I wouldn't be paying a penny and would be insisting on a pitch somewhere, it's their problem after all.

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm sure they are breaking the rules. I would make an official complaint to stop the rot.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I assume you paid up front for the pitch, I'd park across the site entrance, lock the van and sit in their office until they sorted the pitch out, making sure I told everyone who asked what the problem was.
Too many of us just seem to roll over as it's just not British to complain and make a stand.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi tviall, 
That's way out of line! The least they should do is let you use their facilities 'free of charge' until a pitch becomes available. Have you contacted Cc direct to express your ""disgust""!!
So glad you've 'named' and hopefully 'shamed', but I doubt you will have achieved the latter. 
Lindsay


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

A formal complaint to HQ and a request for a full refund of site fees - the best way to go. That way, you have "logged" your complaint and can refer back to it if they try and fob you off.

Colin


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Try upton manor farm, its in Brixham, bus stop outside you go anywhere, 01803 882384.



Best of luck

Eric :wink:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Suggest you call HQ now and register a complaint. Do not talk to the admin staff but some in authority - poss the area manager.

Ask for a full refund nothing less.

We work on sites and always make sure we can at least get everyone on. Thats basics.

Do not wait - complain, complain and complain.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

on site now. And its quite a nice site once you are in. Got refund also. Happy now.


----------

